
Windows 10 one year later: The Anniversary Update - nikbackm
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/08/windows-10-one-year-later-the-anniversary-update/
======
Someone1234
Windows 10 has a few issues I hope Anniversary fixes:

A lot of core OS functionality aren't searchable (sleep, shutdown, random
settings tabs (e.g. privacy), MMC, etc).

The entire Start Menu locking up when DNS times out. I start Cisco AnyConnect
VPN client, and connect onto a network with no internet DNS (intranet only),
and when I click the Start Menu it hangs and then the entire TaskBar hangs.
Only way to fix it is to restart Explorer. Even connecting back to the
internet doesn't resolve it.

Also have a lot of phantom ringing from Skype. Someone Skype calls me, it
rings in Outlook.com (in Chrome), Skype client, and on the OS(?). Once I
answer the ringing doesn't stop, it just keeps ringing and ringing. I also
have a Windows Phone (don't ask) and it causes the desktop PC to ring, with no
obvious way of answering it or stopping it (even answering the call on the
phone doesn't stop the incessant ringing).

The article touches on how jumbled the Settings are between Windows 95 style
applets, Windows XP applets, and Windows 10 settings tabs. But it doesn't
directly say if they're fixing it. MacOS has definitely had a much better
designed settings system than Windows since I can remember, and the Settings
"app" isn't really helping.

The biggest thing I want Windows to fix... So TweakUI (remember that?) had a
mode where no window could ever steal focus. TweakUI has been retired, and
this remains my most hated thing about Windows. No window should be able to
jump in front of another without direct user interaction, instead they should
just "bob" on the Taskbar, but yet even in Windows 10 I still have windows
(e.g. updaters) jumping in front of me when I'm trying to work (e.g. typing in
Word, iTunes updater steals focus).

Why does nobody ever discuss how window-focus works in Windows? Why should a
window be allowed to steal focus from another application? Why does the OS
even allow that? Why did TweakUI's fix for focus never become mainstream?

~~~
Johnythree
I totally agree about the focus stealing problem. Drives me crazy.

I have a long list of similar blindingly frustrating bugs. I wish there was
somewhere where they could be highlighted and discussed. I did try to bring
them up in the developer forum, but got nowhere.

Anybody?

~~~
Someone1234
Have you seen Windows 10's feedback hub? That seems like a place to point out
stuff.

If you post it, post the link here and I'll +1 it.

------
anonbanker
Perhaps I haven't read an Ars OS review in a while, but this just comes off as
an extended advertisement. Where are the valid criticisms that we come to
expect from an Ars OS review?

Ars was once the king of opinionated and influential OS journalism, to the
point of making the GNOME project _drop everything_ to embrace Spacial
Navigation off the basis of an Ars article comparing OS X to OS 9. What
happened?

------
Esau
I think when it comes to Windows 10, Microsoft has been its own worse enemy.

------
Sylos
So, not to be all "Herp, derp, Linux is better", but I started using Linux
quite recently, and I never realized just how retarded a lot of these things
probably have looked like to Linux users since the beginning of time.

I mean, man, while reading this article, the sentence "Just use a different
desktop environment." has shot through my head multiple times.

Or also when the guy wrote that they had to have good touch functionality and
good mouse functionality in the same DE, I immediately asked myself why, since
obviously they could just create two different DEs, one for touch, one for
mouse.

And I think, Microsoft could actually have two DEs now, as they've recently
separated GUI from core for Windows Server, but obviously, they don't want to
maintain two DEs. They wouldn't have done their UWP-stuff, if they wanted to.

